# U2 method, a way to go to 3-Style



## ProyectoSigma (Jun 3, 2021)

U2 was made by Orozco since 11 years ago, but in this moment there were inneficient algorithm.

The idea behind U2 is to use it as a "Base method", with UF/UFR as the buffers, the mechanism is the same than M2 and R2,.

Corners (Speffz)

A: U2
B: [l' R' : [D2, R U R']] + U2
C: Buffer
D: [R' D R U' : [R' D' R, U']] + U2

E: [R' D R D' R' D R : U2]
F: [F : [R' D' R , U2]] + U2
G: [U2 R' D R : U2]
H: [U R D' R' : U2]

I: [R' D R U' R : [F , R' U R U']] + U2
J: Buffer
K: [(U D) R D R' : U2]
L: [(U D') R D' R' : U2]

M: Buffer
N: [R' U D R : [D' , R U' R']] + U2
O: [U R D R' : U2]
P: [U2 R' D' R : U2]

Q: [R' U' D : [R D R' , U2]] + U2
R: [R' D' R D R' D' R : U2]
S: [(U D') R D R' : U2]
T: [(U D) R D' R' : U2]

U: [R F' R' U : [R D R' , U2]] + U2
V: [U2 R' D R U' R D' R' : U2]
W: [R D' R' : [U2 , R' D R]] + U2
X: [R' U' D' R : [D , R U' R']] + U2

Edges (Speffz)

A: U2
B: [R2 U' : [R2' , S]] + U2
C: Buffer
D: [L2' U : [L2 , S']]

E: [U' M U : [M' , U2]] + U2
F: [U R' E R : U2]
G: [U' L' E' L : U2]
H: [U R E' R' : U2]

I: Buffer
J: [R' U : [S , R2]] + U2
K: [R' F' : [E , R U R']] + U2
L: [L U' : [S' , L2']] + U2

M: [U M U' : [M , U2]] + U2
N: [U' L' E L : U2]
O: [U R E R': U2]
P: [U' L E' L' : U2]

Q: (U' S) (R' F' R S' R' F R U') (M' U2 M U2)
R: [L' U : [L2 , S']] + U2
S: [U R' B R : [S , R2']]
T: [R U' : [R2' , S]]

U: [M : U2]
V: [U' S' : U2]
W: [U2 M : U2]
X: [U S : U2]

As the same thing than M2, there are mirror cases:

Corners
B=D
D=B
Q=I
I=Q
N=F
F=N

Edges
B=D
D=B
M=E
E=M

Any question just say it (Doesn't matter if the language is in English or in Spanish)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

I have heard of this method, and also D2 method for corners.
I have used M2/R2 for a while, and it worked quite well on the old hardware, but it is slow on today's hardware.

Nowadays, the U2 interchange idea is used for beginners in 4BLD, who solve the xcenter piece using U2 interchange, the algset is super easy to learn, and the insertions are fast.


----------



## ProyectoSigma (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I have heard of this method, and also D2 method for corners.
> I have used M2/R2 for a while, and it worked quite well on the old hardware, but it is slow on today's hardware.
> 
> Nowadays, the U2 interchange idea is used for beginners in 4BLD, who solve the xcenter piece using U2 interchange, the algset is super easy to learn, and the insertions are fast.



A doubt, What is your opinion about this method? I mean, you have been practiced for more time than me (I started 2 months ago)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

ProyectoSigma said:


> A doubt, What is your opinion about this method? I mean, you have been practiced for more time than me (I started 2 months ago)


This method is good, and can be used on solves. I am not sure whether its the fastest method out there though.


----------

